# Looking to hunt some huns



## roth2000 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am looking for a little insight with regards to hunting some huns in the late season. I live in the SE corner here in ND and my main purpose is to get a few birds for the wall. In return for your help I can offer a place to stay if you would like to hunt late season pheasants on or around the Tewaukon Refuge. Just hoping someone might be able to help me out. Thanks


----------

